# instruments calibration procedures



## ashrafali (28 يناير 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل
هل يتقدم أحد للمساعدة بتحميل أسس وقواعد معايرة اجهزة القياس والتحكم(حرارة - ضغط - قياس مستوى - معدل تدفق -........) أو إرشادي إلى موقع لتحميل ملفات Doc او PDF فى هذا الموضوع
وأكون شاكرا فى حالة وجود برامج خاصة بنفس الموضوع


----------



## profit (5 أبريل 2008)

هلا أخوي
تراني ابحث عن نفس الموضوع. لعل احد الاخوه يرشدنا اليه.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل
كل جهاز له اسلوب معايرة يحدده الصانع ولكن لتنفيذه تحتاج للأجهزة معايرة مرجعية مثلا لمقارنة الجهد يجهد مرجعى والتردد مثلا بتردد مرجعى وهكذا وهى اجهزة مكلفة جدا 
ان شئت البحث ابحث عن الأجهزة المرجعية Reference voltage source, etc


----------



## العمل الدؤوب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم
في الموقع التالي يوجد عدد من الملفات المفيدة في مجال المعايرة www.metrologypro.com و تحديدا في صفحة Downloads & Links, المفات تحتوي 
1- اسس معايرة الحرارة
2- كتاب عان عن معايرة كثير من الاجهزة مثل اجهزة الحرارة، الضغط، الاطوال ...
3- كتاب عن Gauge Blocks
4- ملف يتحدث عن معايرة الاوزان

و أقترح ان يتم تحديد نوع معين من انواع المعايرة ليتم نقاشه في المنتدى مثل معايرة أجهزة الضغط على سبيل المثال ومن ثم المهتمين يقوموا بطرح اسئلتهم و المختصين يحاولوا الاجابة عنها.

شكرا


----------



## mnci (16 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=instruments+calibration+procedures&button=Search+for+DOCs_


----------

